# Most Comfortable Shoes?



## McGregor (Nov 5, 2013)

I was wondering what is the most comfortable shoes that you have found for our line of work, i.e., standing up all day.

Lately I have been wearing crocs, they are good, but after a while the part that hold on your ankle gets looser and the don't fit as well...

What is the best??

Thanks!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Just bought a new pair of work boots, Danner. They are good but what made them great was a set of power step orthopedic inserts. Have been using these in all my shoes lately. 

http://amzn.com/B005TNFU44


----------



## Steve Burnett (May 28, 2012)

Oh, some Tommy Bahama flip flops- Year round!


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Georgia Boot Romeos. Slip on, durable, comfortable.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Basketball shoes. Once you get then worked in they're super comfortable, and have some pretty good http if you have to walk on a roof


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

I like the nike air monarch for about $50, then I like to put an extra gel insert in there.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I used to wear work boots but found that they are just too heavy to be lugging around all day up and down ladders so I opt for old, retired running shoes. Of course, the running shoes are not firm enough on ladder rungs to give that support needed to keep foot fatigue at bay. A trade off either way. Still seeking the best shoe for painting.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Keen "California" work boots.

For almost 50 years, I've worn wedge-sole boots, these are the latest version. I had to give up on Red Wings and these fit the bill. 

Great work boot...no longer made.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gymschu said:


> I used to wear work boots but found that they are just too heavy to be lugging around all day up and down ladders so I opt for old, retired running shoes. Of course, the running shoes are not firm enough on ladder rungs to give that support needed to keep foot fatigue at bay. A trade off either way. Still seeking the best shoe for painting.



I woulda sworn you wore gym shoes. :whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

daArch said:


> I woulda sworn you wore gym shoes. :whistling2:


:thumbup:


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Keen Atlanta Cool (steel toe)
Keen Detroit (non steel toe)

Comfy, relatively light, solid non slip sole. 

I believe the company started out making trail shoes. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

As goofy as they looked, I liked Skechers shape ups. I hate that some shmuck decided to sue because he was too lazy to get off their a$$ and work out the right way. Way to ruin it for everyone else butthead.


----------



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

Adidas Superstars are the only shoe I wear when painting. Super comfy, flat sole, low to the ground so less chance of rolling an ankle. 

However sometimes I wear these bad boys. At the end of the day I also use them to clean brushes. :thumbup:

http://indesignartandcraft.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/crazy-mens-shoes.jpg


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Paint Pro CA said:


> Adidas Superstars are the only shoe I wear when painting. Super comfy, flat sole, low to the ground so less chance of rolling an ankle.
> 
> However sometimes I wear these bad boys. At the end of the day I also use them to clean brushes. :thumbup:
> 
> http://indesignartandcraft.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/crazy-mens-shoes.jpg


OTOH, these are what I wear if I'm working on a steep roof.









Not really, I wear those when I'm working in the woods around the shop.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

and I'm sticking with my answer posted here

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/new-work-shoes-28407/#post499468

and here

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/so-what-kind-shoes-do-you-wear-when-you-paint-14571/#post230907

and here

http://www.painttalk.com/f4/tattoos-piercings-2987/#post39087


----------



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

Gough said:


> OTOH, these are what I wear if I'm working on a steep roof.
> 
> View attachment 24444
> 
> ...


Nice. You can work in them, sh*tkick with them and then hit the links for a round of golf. I like it.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Paint Pro CA said:


> Nice. You can work in them, sh*tkick with them and then hit the links for a round of golf. I like it.


Different boots for #%$& kicking, but these work for giving someone a case of "logger's smallpox".


----------



## Alltime (Sep 28, 2013)

READY TO ROLL said:


> I like the nike air monarch for about $50, then I like to put an extra gel insert in there.


Yeah.. they tend to get beat up so thought I could get away with a cheap brand.. nope. The Nike Monarchs are light, comfy, and hold up pretty well against the hellish abuse they're put through. Sucky laces though.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I generally just go barefoot :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Woodland said:


> I generally just go barefoot :jester:


don't laugh

Number of years ago, I was talking to a HO about the exterior work recently done on her home (looked pretty bad). She said they were climbing ladders in flip-flops.

I just facepalmed and went back to my task at hand.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I recently picked up a pair of Redwing 5700"s. I've worn this particular style for about five years now. They get pretty trashed by the end of a years use, as witnessed in the Ugliest Work Shoe thread from a while back. The tips don't hold up that well either without additional protection, but the boot is really comfortable.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Ugliest Work Shoe


Ok, so I just did a search and found that thread. My eyes will never be the same. Mine don't look bad, but if a camera could take a picture of smell....

I'd break the interweb.


----------

